# The end of Poole and now Aldeburgh??



## Nosha (May 20, 2008)

See thread 'More bad news' so 'we've' lost Ferry road at Poole because it became too popular and others thought it a great spot to stay all year, leave caravans at the side of the road, rubbish, take a dump in the bushes and generally abuse the place!

Now we may well find that Aldeburgh (Suffolk Coastal Distric Council) are about to ban overnight camping on the sea wall due to MOTORHOMERS emptying toilets in the sea, spoiling the view and causing wall erosion.

Where next I wonder???

It has now been suggested by some members that we DON'T publish any good spots we find as they will become too popular and eventually become banned... Unfortunately I can't disagree with this line of logic, only to say that if that's the case it's the end of the website growing anymore!

I found Aldeburgh via this website, met some very nice people there which have become friends for life and have 'adopted' the Aldeburgh lifeboat station and have financially supported it.

Sorry for my rant, but I am VERY angry that yet again the minority have spoilt it for the majority. And for the record I've never seen anyone empty a toilet in the sea (there's a boatyard and a public toilet by the mill that can and have been used), the overnight fishermen have left FAR more mess than all the motorhomes put together including broken fishing stools and chairs, beer cans and miles of fishing line. How a concrete wall can be eroded by a motorhome driving along at 5 mph and parking when the locals race along at 20 - 30 mph I don't know... or the girl in the bright blue SWB Land Rover that practiced her off road skill on the other side of the tower does not get a mention beggars belief... oh yes but she lives/works in the High Street so I guess that's ok!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tresrikay (May 20, 2008)

Nosha said:


> See thread 'More bad news' so 'we've' lost Ferry road at Poole because it became too popular and others thought it a great spot to stay all year, leave caravans at the side of the road, rubbish, take a dump in the bushes and generally abuse the place!
> 
> Now we may well find that Aldeburgh (Suffolk Coastal Distric Council) are about to ban overnight camping on the sea wall due to MOTORHOMERS emptying toilets in the sea, spoiling the view and causing wall erosion.
> 
> ...



This tale strikes me as similar to when I lived on a narrowboat, when we moored somewhere for a while, we would try to clean up the section of the towpath, for our benifit as well as the locals but the overnight fishermen would come along and after one night it would look like a landfill site, beer cans, takeaway wrappings, cig packets, newspapers, the lot . Of course they were gone when Mrs Needs-Getalife, came walking her pug the next morning, to let it poo outside our deck. She would then return and ring up her local M.P. The Rt Hon, Mr Trough-Shoveller-Stuffpocket. To tell him the Itinerant freeloading boat people were desecrating her beloved canalside, with all their rubbish, ending up with us being moved on. Tis the way of the world i'm afraid and the jumping to conclusions of the curtain twitcher will always cause trouble. Best to get away from the field of view of those sad gets.


----------



## Nosha (May 20, 2008)

Perhaps you're right, but it's a bloody shame how some can spoil it so VERY quickly. We have boats that stop a little too long along our stretch of the Grand Union, then you get those who empty half the boat onto the tow path and leave it like that for days or weeks!!!

The trouble at Aldeburgh (in my opinion) is that there are now caravans parking up for the weekend, and unlike motorhomes they look untidy from the moment they arrive, what with water containers, gas bottles, steps etc stood outside it suddenly looks like a gypsy site to the uninitiated, and last weekend one had a genny running all afternoon!!!


----------



## t&s (May 20, 2008)

what can we do ?
With regards to recent bans on overnight parking
I am afraid to say I believe we are on our own with this one.
Who is really going to listen to us?
 As independent motorhome owners who prefer to camp somewhere other than on official sites 
We have on our own little hope of trying to improve or change the attitude of those in authority And Without a recognised official voice to speak on our behalf We will just have to carry on putting up with being dissuaded from visiting places we find and like(the wrong attitude well may be )
Well suggests another if you will !
We are not understood by the likes of the national trust and various councils
They seem to be so bloody minded and will not move from there opinions that we are some type of posh gypsies
So we must  look forward.
I am sure there are still many unexplored parts of the country and many unexplored places to park up for free,
We should find them and share there location with as many as possible so we may all enjoy them whilst we can. 
What else can we do we can’t all afford to move to France where motorhome life is understood?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 20, 2008)

t&s said:


> what can we do ?
> With regards to recent bans on overnight parking
> I am afraid to say I believe we are on our own with this one.
> Who is really going to listen to us?
> ...



the trouble with this country of ours is, the powers to be dont like the word free!! for us that is, but they like to be free to stop us enjoing anything free.


----------



## Yogihughes (May 20, 2008)

I too am very sorry that these 2 sites seem to have been "lost" to genuine folk who like nothing better than to "rest" overnight and then move on not overstaying their welcome.
If it is true that there have been upwards of 40-60 vans parking there, (Aldeburgh that is) then indeed the town is going to lose out on some good revenue. But, if it has been the actions of 1 or 2 irresponsible van owners "dumping" their waste then I'm afraid the relevant authorities had no other option than to impose a blanket ban.
I'm sure others on here will put forward their own ideas to try and overcome the problem but let's face it, who is going to police the actions of the few that spoil it for the rest.
I have to agree with Nosha and Tresrikay that it seems that whenever a member finds a good site to overnight, then he should keep it to him/herself and only info the location to people that they know will respect the area.
Wildcamping website will continue. I'm certain of that because there are good people on here who DO respect the guidelines of wildcamping and also the fact that there is a lot of knowledge to be gained and also to impart to this site.


----------



## lenny (May 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the demise of these two sites, although I don't know of them,but don't you think a large gathering of vans on a regular basis is bound to cause a little consternation with the local townfolk?
I assume it's the snobs that are moaning(God I hate them)and then they are straight onto their friends in the council to get something done about it.
But my idea of wildcamping is to discover a nice remote spot in daylight, then return in the evening, stayover, and leave in the morning leaving nothing but tyre prints.
Don't think I'd feel comfortable camping wild alongside 30 or 40 total strangers.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 21, 2008)

There is an option that has not yet been mentioned.
If we were to turn up en-mass at Aldeburgh and drive very slowly round the Town there would be F. all that the Powers that Be, or Babylon aye as Trevor might prefer it ,  could do about it.
It would need some co-ordination ie the pre-booking of sites to stay. 
I don't suppose that any of us would be up for parking on the sea wall to see what happens...


----------



## AndyC (May 21, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> There is an option that has not yet been mentioned.
> If we were to turn up en-mass at Aldeburgh and drive very slowly round the Town there would be F. all that the Powers that Be, or Babylon aye as Trevor might prefer it ,  could do about it.
> It would need some co-ordination ie the pre-booking of sites to stay.
> I don't suppose that any of us would be up for parking on the sea wall to see what happens...


Sadly all such an action is likely to achieve is to antagonise the locals, when what we should be doing is trying to get them on our side.

FWIW, my opinion is that 'wild camping for motorhomes' will never be 'legal' in this country. It will remain 'tolerated' in places, but we should all be careful not to abuse such places.

There is certainly the possibility that some councils will provide official places for overnight stays by motorhomes, indeed a growing number are doing just that. Of course it's not the same as wild camping but it is at least a sign that attitudes may be changing and we will, eventually, end up with a reasonable range of 'non-campsite' stopping places.

The key to local acceptance of such places, apart from responsible use, is the economic argument. When we stay in or near a town or village it's the local businesses who profit from our stay, buying provisions in their shops and eating and drinking in their pubs.

I have contacted Suffolk Coastal District Council via their website at www.suffolkcoastal.gov.uk to point out the loss to local trade and to ask if they had considered regularising motorhome parking, which would be to the benefit of all. I would suggest that anyone who has stayed there (sadly we haven't) contacts the local businesses that they have used and lets them know that, due to the actions of their council, they will no longer be able to visit the area.

I am constantly plugging away at local councils to get them to make provision for us to stay overnight, it's a slow process, but being able to point out the aires network in France, and give UK examples such as Canterbury, Bury St Edmunds, Hereford, Leominster, Brecon, Hay-on-Wye all of which have official provision for motorhomes, does help the case. I have heard only recently of one council who are amending their Off Street Parking Places Order, to allow motorhomes to stay overnight in one of their car parks, for an experimental period.

I am of course discouraged by the actions of councils like Suffolk Coastal, but I do fee that some progress is being made, albeit too slowly.

AndyC


----------



## Yogihughes (May 21, 2008)

You are to be commended for your actions in trying to get Councils to cater for Motorhome owners Andy.
Good luck to you in your future efforts.


----------



## Nosha (May 21, 2008)

*Aldeburgh ban?*

Thank you AndyC and anyone else that feels as strongly as me and puts pen to paper... or phones, or emails!

Perhaps someone else could offer a suggestion/compromise to SCDC (who've yet to reply!!! Unlike Alde' Town Council who replied the next day!) that they could restrict parking to say 48hrs so people can visit for a weekend, it would at least put off those who park up for a week or more spoiling their view!

The only people who could have the view spoilt is the sailing club... but as that is below the height of the sea wall all they can see is the shingle bank! You may like to know that this is the ONLY sailing club in England that does NOT offer free membership to members of the local lifeboat station!!!! Shame on them I say, especially as THEIR members have on more than one occassion called out the inshore lifeboat! Bloody snotty yachties!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 21, 2008)

_You may like to know that this is the ONLY sailing club in England that does NOT offer free membership to members of the local lifeboat station!!!! _

My Club does not offer free memberships to Lifeboat people


----------



## lenny (May 21, 2008)

***** said:


> I will always remember, many moons ago when I was about 16.
> My Dad had a speed boat and at that time we knew nothing about sail boats.
> WE were in Cornwall at the Helford passage and a sail boat was on the rocks and in serious trouble
> WE decided to help and rescue them so we went over to them and fastened a rope to them and pulled them to safety
> ...



Now I see what Nosha means by, Snotty Yachties


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

why change .
cant we brits stick together with out giving up

i would hope we can just cary on doing what we do on this site with no changes ,,
are we be to be trod on by all who object i hope not!  
we should  carry on our wild camping passion even if it might mean we have to do it in new and different places.  
i think the current situation might have to be accepted as one of the many unfortunate things we have to endure as wild campers 
it is only a few in official positions that object to us  
 we are the ones who should be seen not to be defeated should we not


----------



## Nosha (May 23, 2008)

*A reply from Suffolk Coastal District Council*

Thank you for your email concerning the above. 

The measures that are currently being introduced are intended to control parking of motor-homes on the seawall at Slaughden where, in recent years, the number of vehicles has increased greatly to the extent that on many occasions there is little space for other visitors and local residents to park and enjoy the beach and stunning views. The sea wall also has a loose shingle surface and the turning of large vehicles has caused more frequent pot-holing. Finally, overnight parking at Slaughden generally has been an increasing cause of complaint. 

Neither the District Council nor Aldeburgh Town Council wish to discourage motor-home owners from coming to the town and its surrounding area and motor-home parking will still be available below the sea wall during daylight hours. Visitors will continue to be encouraged to visit the local TIC to obtain details of authorised sites which have all the necessary facilities to make a stay in the area enjoyable.

Your comments will be brought to the attention of the elected representatives of the district & Town Councils when the measures are reviewed in the latter part of 2008.

Community and Economic Services 
SCDC, Melton Hill 
Woodbridge IP12 1AU 

Tel: 01394 444538


----------



## AndyC (May 23, 2008)

I've had the same reply, I guess it's been copied to all who emailed.

I've sent a response back, asking if they would consider a regulated overnight parking facility for motorhomes when the current  measures are reviewed later in the year,  and listed councils in the UK who already do so. I said that I would be happy to put a case to the Council, if requested.

AndyC


----------



## Nosha (May 23, 2008)

Well done Andy, I'm glad someone can be bothered!! I have also replied with a suggestion of a limited time, say 24/48hrs; but I bet when we get there tomorrow we'll see height barriers and that will be then end of that - if that's the case we have said we will boycott all shops; spend nothing and leave!!


----------



## t&s (May 25, 2008)

it would be so simple if we followed the contentals  idea of providing proper motorhome parking areas 
 in most of europes towns  we are welcomed as visitors and at many places parking for free in an area all of our own and of corse they understand that when we visit there town or village we are suporting there local economy 
no wonder so many of us prefer not to tour over here our local councils and the like  still have a lot to learn


----------



## Nosha (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Aldeburgh*

Just got back from Alde', NO signs or barriers YET!!

Another member & I leafleted all the motorhomes that had someone inside and were stopping Saturday night to make them aware of the situation - most were.

Some are putting pen to paper, so I think most areas & ideas have; or soon will be covered including those raised by T&S and AndyC so I hope they have something to think about, and I hope will consider some of the alternative ideas raised rather than simply "Banning overnight parking" which will also affect a lot of night fishermen, some who use motorhomes; and others that use vans and cars as a base... or do we all buy a fishing rod and when challenged say "we're just having a break from night fishing" I know I'm not the first to suggest it! (Anyone know were I can get a cheap sea rod from?)


----------



## klop (May 28, 2008)

We got back today after spending one (and possibly our last!) night at Aldeburgh.
Didnt know anything about the ban, but kinda expected it 

Anyhows, no signs as yet.. and nobody looking like they're about to start digging!  Someone there suggested the land was owned by one person and he/she was not giving consent fo rthe signs to be erected.  Not sure how true this is.. but something to cling onto!

Anyhows, i shall write my views re the ban too.. and await an unexpected reply.

Just wish i was able to go back tonight.. a few nights left before the 1st!


----------



## Nosha (Jun 23, 2008)

This story has now been featured on Anglia TV. See:- www.itv.com/anglia  then search for Aldeburgh, it's the first story that comes up. It seems it's due to us damaging the sea wall - a bloody great concrete edging block along the side that we park on, and causing potholes in the gravel by us turning round, obviously the dozen or so kids that fly up and down every night NEVER wheel spin and DON'T turn round!!

Anyway the report says the ban will start at the end of June!

So where shall we go and spend our money now... Southwold perhaps? Certainly NOT Aldeburgh!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nosha said:


> So where shall we go and spend our money now... Southwold perhaps? Certainly NOT Aldeburgh!



Southwold? Don't make me laugh - you'd be as welcome as a rattlesnake in a lucky dip there


----------



## walkers (Jun 24, 2008)

now those nice people at aldeburgh want tpo stop the church bells on a sunday morning becaause it disturbs their peacefull little town


----------



## vogue (Sep 1, 2008)

*new signs*



klop said:


> We got back today after spending one (and possibly our last!) night at Aldeburgh.
> Didnt know anything about the ban, but kinda expected it
> 
> Anyhows, no signs as yet.. and nobody looking like they're about to start digging!  Someone there suggested the land was owned by one person and he/she was not giving consent fo rthe signs to be erected.  Not sure how true this is.. but something to cling onto!
> ...



got to aldeburgh monday evening at 10pm 25/8/08.the signs are up,they say,no motor caravans beond this point.so its just motorhomes they are stopping,so it seems all other vehicles are welcome.so folks there you have it.


----------



## Twosheds (Sep 2, 2008)

The tide will turn when the economy gets so bad, they will need us back in their town spending our money


----------



## BedfordMJ (Sep 2, 2008)

How do travellers manage to seemingly park where they want and need an eviction notice to move them?


----------



## wildman (Sep 2, 2008)

Why a distinction between us and travellers, surely we are all travelers leading a gypsy lifestyle, especially the fulltimers. Call me anything you like as long as it's not late for dinner.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes as well as signs banning motorhomes (only) from the sea wall there are also signs banning ANY overnight parking along the side of the sea bank op' the old boat yard!

There was only one VW camper chancing it on the wall, I for one will now be voting with my feet... or should that be wheels? If they don't want us, I don't want to spend my money there!!


----------

